# Mini Rex Babies- Photos!



## minirexmama (Mar 10, 2009)

So I thought I'd share some pic of my black otter mini rex litter. They are a couple weeks in these photos. Please don't use my photos without first asking-thanks!

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Boz (Mar 10, 2009)

EEEK! OMG They are soooo cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 10, 2009)

Those are cute baby's. I hope you keep us updated with photo's while they grow.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 10, 2009)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## Numbat (Mar 10, 2009)

Very cute. I love the group shot.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2009)

Who sent you here to kill me? I know it was someone! Cause I love mini-rex and want a black otter! (I'll take any, but I love the dark colors!)

That last photo is SO freaking adorable! and the little curly whiskers in the first one..... :hearts:


----------



## minirexmama (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks all! It's hard not to kiss them to death!


----------



## Dia (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG i always wanted to see the mini rex babies! OMG so cute!


----------



## Nethergirl (Mar 10, 2009)

I LOVE mini rex's and these babies are adorable!


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think I have ever seen black otter in Mini rex before, how cute! It has to be one of the nicest colour in rabbits though!


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 10, 2009)

I just died....right here in my office. That's what my Gixxer looked like when he was a baby!!! Can I have one


----------



## polly (Mar 10, 2009)

They are so gorgeous  you must be chuffed nice strong tort on the ears as well  I was quite surprised but you can really see the difference with the coat comapred to a normal fur rabbit


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 10, 2009)

as a bunny mum to two standard black otter rexes all i can say is:bunnydance::highfive:not that im biased or anything...


----------



## minirexmama (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks all-they are getting cuter every day I swear! This is my first otter litter. I honestly thought I would get a few blacks as well, but I'm quite happy with all the matching babies!


----------



## Flashy (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow. Amazing! More photos  pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

all tiny little gixxers! YAY!


----------



## Dublinperky (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww! Wow they are so amazingly cute! I almost want to print out the picture and put it on my wall. I love otter colouring in rabbits I think that it is just beatiful!

Aly!


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow!:faint::adorable:

Too cute!

Denise


----------



## lilbitsmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------

